# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : les intégrales de Noël

## kilfou

Tic tac tic tac. Non je n'enchaînerai pas sur "That's the sound of your life running out" ni sur une imitation de casserole et de James Heatfield. Nan, c'est juste pour vous rappeler que Noël, c'est dans une semaine et que vous n'avez pas d'idée de cadeau pour Tonton René ou cousin Raymond. Une BD c'est pas mal comme cadeau. Vous pouvez consulter l'ensemble des Canards BD déjà parus, y a 2-3 bouses dans le tas clairement identifiées. Sinon, vous lisez ce qui suit, une sélection par genre d'oeuvres parues en intégrale.

*Du polar contemporain :*_Jazz Maynard,_ de Raule & Roger, chez Dargaud, intégrale N&B, 152p, 29€
__ Jazz Maynard est de retour à El Raval, le quartier mal famé de Barcelone où il est né, après 10 ans à New York. Trois jours avant, il délivrait sa soeur d'un réseau de proxénétisme. Et là, il se retrouve ligoté à une chaise avec son pote Teo sans savoir pourquoi... Pour une fois, le héros n'est pas un flic. Ça change. Barcelone, ça change aussi. Un rythme trépidant, un découpage ultra-précis et dynamique, un N&B hypnotisant, j'ai déjà vu mais ça surprend quand même. Alors c'est pas vraiment une intégrale puisqu'un tome 4 est paru, mais vous avez là un cycle entier, en très grand format, en N&B, avec un cahier de croquis pour 29€. Rapport qualité/prix imbattable.   *De la SF bien dépaysante* : _Aldébaran_, de Léo, chez Dargaud, 240 pages, 39€ __ La colonisation spatiale s'est bien passée : Aldébaran offre une atmosphère vivable. Les nouveaux habitants se font petit à petit à la faune majoritairement marine de leur nouvelle Terre. De toutes façons, ils n'ont pas le choix : ça fait plus d'un siècle qu'Aldébaran est sans nouvelles de la Mère Patrie... Pas de grands vaisseaux spatiaux, pas de sabre-laser ou de psycho-histoire dans Aldebaran. Seulement un monde crédible, riche d'une flore et d'une faune savamment créées, et les péripéties de deux jeunes à la recherche de la Mantrisse, un phénomène-animal-WTF qui a bouleversé leurs vies. On se laisse emmener par Léo dans son monde sans résister, y reconnaissant assez d'éléments pour ne pas être apeuré et y découvrant assez de bestioles cheloues pour avoir envie de continuer le voyage. Et ceux qui voient des bestioles à tête de bite sur la couv', je les félicite pour leur perspicacité puisque ces bestioles sont des Grégoires. Cette attaque gratuite et vulgaire vous est gracieusement offert par Toxic Inc.   *De la BD jeunesse* : _Seuls_, de Gazzotti et Vehlmann (oui, encore, je sais), 264 pages, Dupuis 30€  La dernière fois que j'ai parlé d'une série jeunesse ici, ça a été une vraie levée de boucliers. "Nianiania, c'est trop mièvre, et pis c'est pour les files...". Alors cette fois, j'ai choisi du masculin, du glauque mais toujours de la BD jeunesse hein. Un matin, cinq gosses se réveillent et constatent que tous les adultes ont disparu. Pourquoi ? Comment ? Ne cherchez pas encore la réponse dans les cinq tomes de ce premier cycle, il ne fait qu'effleurer ce sujet et c'est pas plus mal, le début d'explication du t5 ne m'ayant que moyennement convaincu. Je vais quand même faire confiance à Vehlmann pour la suite. On suit donc une bande de gosses aux prises avec des évènements inhabituels, et leurs réactions plus ou moins sensées. C'est très bien foutu, on s'attache aux gamins même les plus tête-à-claques et le dessin de Gazzotti participe grandement au charme de la série, apportant plein de charme et de vie à une série pas toujours très joyeuse et qui montre que la BD jeunesse peut se montrer aussi cruelle que les contes d'antan.   *Du fantastique / historique :*_Les Voleurs d'Empire_ de Dufaux et Jamar, 400 pages chez Glénat, 60€  1870. Le règne de Napoléon III bat de l'aile, la guerre contre la Prusse vient de commencer, et bientôt ce sera la terrible Commune de Paris (par ailleurs fort bien relatée dans _Le Cri du Peuple_ par Tardi). On va suivre dans cette épopée courant sur 7 tomes une bande d'adolescents ayant fait connaissance dans un pensionnat. Un pensionnat abritant une jeune fille reniée par sa famille, vivant secrètement et a priori détentrice de pouvoirs bien lugubres... C'est donc une once de fantastique que s'accorde Dufaux dans son récit historique, et il vaut mieux y voir une allégorie, une métaphore subtile qu'un vrai deus ex machina. Jamar accorde à des décors et costumes un soin extrême, chaque planche fourmille de détails et c'est avec délectation qu'on se laisse emporter par le feuilletton de Dufaux, très riche en rebondissements, et qui du coup profite pleinement de sa parution en intégrale.   *De l'humain / documentaire :* _Le Photographe_ de Lefèvre, Guibert et Lemercier, 272 pages + un DVD chez Dupuis, 38€  Voilà le genre de BD qui donne ses lettres de noblesse au genre. Bien loin des petits miquets, on est ici dans l'Humain. On suit le voyage de Didier Lefèvre en tant que reporter-photographe pour MSF en Afghanistan en 1986, en pleine guerre contre l'URSS. Un voyage âpre, rugueux comme les montagnes du pays, avec des conditions de vie difficiles mais des rencontres hautes en couleurs, uniques. Subtil mélange des photos de Lefèvre (qui nous a malheureusement quitté en 2007, ce que ne précise pas cette intégrale et ça c'est moche) et des dessins tout en finesses de Guibert, on tient là un récit unique en son genre, une expérience de lecture rare à rapprocher de Gaza 1956.   *De la fiction historique* : _Pin-Up_, de Yann et Berthet, 412 pages chez Dargaud, 35€  De la fiction historique ? Hum, qu'est ce que c'est ? Broder des histoires à partir d'éléments qui existent ou d'évènements s'étant réellement passé. Les 9 tomes de _Pin-Up_ racontent comment Dorothy Partington est devenue la vénéneuse Poison Ivy, fausse égérie des GI perdus dans le bourbier du Vietnam créée par Milton Caniff (le vrai). Puis comment elle s'est muée en femme de pilote d'avion abattu par les Russes, obligée de satisfaire les désirs de Howard Hughes pour sauver son homme. Comment elle est devenue physionomiste de casino et a été embauchée par Hugh Hefner... Toujours une pointe de vérité dans un monde d'inventions, voilà le credo de Yann. C'est blindé de références, de clins d'oeil plus ou moins obscurs et pourtant toujours crédible. Ne nous voilons pas la face, c'est aussi pour le dessin de Berthet que _Pin-Up_ plaît. Toujours sexy mais jamais vulgaire, personne ne dessine mieux que lui les beautés fatales.   *De l'humour absurde* : Rubrique-à-Brac, de Gotlib, chez Dargaud, 472 pages, 49 euro  J'ai gardé le meilleur pour la fin. Est il vraiment nécessaire de présenter le Maître ? Je sais bien qu'une rumeur court sur mon manque d'humour : vous avez désormais la preuve qu'elle est fausse. Complètement absurde, fantastiquement décalé, c'est un des chefs d'oeuvre de la BD d'humour, avec les Idées Noires de Franquin. Si vous souhaitez vous assurer du bon goût d'un ami, vérifiez la présence d'au moins un des 5 tomes de cette série dans sa bibliothèque. Si oui, c'est bien. Si non, soyez urbain et offrez lui cette intégrale. Il vous sera redevable à vie. Bon allez, je vais trouver un défaut quand même : certains gags sont datés. Oh mon dieu : j'ai dit du mal de la Rubrique-à-Brac. Je vais me bannir moi-même. Tiens, ça tombe bien, faut que j'aille acheter le cadeau de Noël de ma soeur.
Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## barbarian_bros

Enfin!!!!!
Ça fait 7 ans que j'attendais... J'avais raté l'intégrale Rubrique-A-Brac lors de sa première édition (fin 2003), et depuis je n'avais droit qu'à : 'produit épuisé, pas de réédition prévue', ou à des ventes sur ebay avec des prix astronomiques.

Voilà je sais ce que je vais re-re-re-relire à mes prochaines vacances, et ça ira compléter ma collection des œuvres du grand Marcel, à côté des intégrales des Dingodossiers, Raaah-Lovely/Gnagna et Cinemastock. (Oui je suis fan et j'assume).

----------


## YetiEric

> -*De la BD jeunesse* : _Seuls_, de Gazzotti et Vehlmann (oui, encore, je sais), 264 pages, Dupuis 30€ http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f4fd3c1...1e87defd71.jpg La dernière fois que j'ai parlé d'une série jeunesse ici, ça a été une vraie levée de boucliers. "Nianiania, c'est trop mièvre, et pis c'est pour les files...". Alors cette fois, j'ai choisi du masculin, du glauque mais toujours de la BD jeunesse hein. Un matin, cinq gosses se réveillent et constatent que tous les adultes ont disparu. Pourquoi ? Comment ? Ne cherchez pas encore la réponse dans les cinq tomes de ce premier cycle, il ne fait qu'effleurer ce sujet et c'est pas plus mal, le début d'explication du t5 ne m'ayant que moyennement convaincu. Je vais quand même faire confiance à Vehlmann pour la suite. On suit donc une bande de gosses aux prises avec des évènements inhabituels, et leurs réactions plus ou moins sensées. C'est très bien foutu, on s'attache aux gamins même les plus tête-à-claques et le dessin de Gazzotti participe grandement au charme de la série, apportant plein de charme et de vie à une série pas toujours très joyeuse et qui montre que la BD jeunesse peut se montrer aussi cruelle que les contes d'antan.




Y a pas que moi qui connaisse cette série !  ::ninja:: 
 Sinon, du même Dessinateur, SODA T4 à 12 :Priceless:

----------


## Maalak

Mais... Et l'intégrale d'Agrippine de Brétécher ??  :tired: 

Et celles des passagers du vent (en deux cycles) et des Compagnons du crépuscule qui auront mis une bonne quinzaine d'années avant de voir enfin venir cette première édition en intégrale ?  :Emo: 






Et Mafalda, hein ? Ou même Tintin (paye ton pavé et le mauvais papier) ?

----------


## Marchemort

Rubrique-A-Brac mon père m'a offert le premier tome à mon anniversaire cette  année... INDISPENSABLE !  ::wub::

----------


## IbZz

C'est là que je râle contre le prix de ces intégrales. J'ai déjà voulu me payer celle de l'incal, mais le prix délirant m'en a dissuadé. Je sais que cela revient moins cher que si l'on achetait tome par tome, mais j'ai quand même l'impression qu'il en va de même pour la bédé que pour les albums cd et les dvd, eux aussi à des prix exagérés. 

    Enfin, voir tout ça et me dire que de toute façon je les louperai.. 
On ne peut pas tout avoir, je sais, mais des intégrales de bédés qui sont sorties il y a 20 ans, pourraient etre proposées à des prix plus raisonnables. 

Les six tomes de l'incal pour 50 euros, gotlib pour 50 euros, Les voleurs d'empire pour 60..  :tired:  Ca devient dur d'aimer la Bédé, le ciné, les bouquins, la musique et le reste. 

(Ce matin je suis un gros frustré)

----------


## burgzaza

C'est vrai que c'est cher, et j'ai tellement de superbes séries incomplètes ...
Mai bon, quand on aime, on ne compte pas ( sur les autres pour qu'ils nous les offrent )

----------


## Maalak

Pour l'Incal, je me rappelle avoir payé l'intégrale pour 300 F ... il y a 15 ans.
Donc ce que tu dis est sans doutes un peu vrai pour certaines séries, mais pour l'Incal c'est un faux procès.

----------


## DJCot

Je ne savais pas quoi demander à mes vieux pour Noël, Gotlib les remerciera et vice-versa !  :Bave:

----------


## Syntaxerror

Foncez sur l'intégrale du photographe, c'est tout simplement grand. Et si vous pouvez y ajouter "Voyages en Afghanistan : le pays des citrons doux et des oranges amères", du même auteur, vous toucherez au sublime.

----------


## Noirdesir

En tout cas, l'intégrale de Gotlib je fonce dessus.  J'ai rarement autant ri qu'avec ces BD.  Il ne manque plus que celle de Hamster Jovial pour faire mon bonheur

----------


## karibou666

A signaler également le 1er volume de l'intégralité de l'œuvre de Carl Barks sur les canards de Disney qui vient juste de paraitre chez Glénat. 
C'est 30E le pavé de presque 400 pages regroupant les histoires parues en 1950 et 1951 avec un contenu éditorial supplémentaire bienvenu.
Cette intégrale dont le titre est _"La dynastie Donald Duck"_ est prévue en 24 volumes.

----------


## karibou666

Et tant qu'on y est le premier recueil de l'intégrale _"Terry et les Pirates"_ de Milton Caniff regroupant tous les strips publiés entre 1934 et 1936.
Un superbe livre en format à l'italienne de près de 400 pages publié chez BDartiste pour 45E. L'intégralité du strip est prévue en 6 volumes qui sortiront au rythme d'un par semestre.
On touche là aux fondations du récit d'aventure en BD, Milton Caniff est probablement l'une des personnalités ayant exercé le plus d'influence sur la BD du vingtième siècle, de lui découle directement des auteurs come Hugo Pratt par exemple.

----------


## deeeg

Seuls c'est vraiment bien, j'ai suivi dès sa sortie, l'idée et les personnages sont bons, ça peut faire un bon cadeau, même si glauque parfois...

Peut-être la conclusion du 4 me dit qu'ils ne devraient pas faire de suite, ça risque d'être rudement capilotracté ou de sombrer dans un ésoterisme déplaisant (chose à laquelle ils ont surprenament réussi à échapper pour le moment, surtout chez les culs-benits de Dupuis c'est à noter) mais bon, faut garder espoir...


Sinon l'intégrale de Môssieur Gotlib : RAÂâaaah lovelyyy!!

----------


## ze darkewok

Seul, fabuleuse serie ! Et c'est pour tout le monde! on peut ajouter les blueberry dans une tres belle edition double album ...

----------


## Sybylle

RAAAAAAAH!

Le retour de la Rubrique à Brac ^^
L'ayant offert à ma mère (fan de pilote), je ne l'avais pas pris pour moi...Je vais enfin pouvoir corriger cette erreur  ::P: 

Quant à Aldebaran, je sens que je vais craquer XD
Mon ex était également fan et il a quitté ma collection avec Bételgeuse.

Bon par contre va falloir trouver de la place...A force de rendre visite aux bouquinistes, la place s'amenuise ^^!

----------


## vOrkO

Une Intégrale de rubrique à brac... un rêve devenu réalité.

Bon, ok, il ne me reste plus qu'à foncer me l'acheter.

J'ai beau déjà connaitre toute l'œuvre par cœur ou presque, à force de l'avoir lue, relue, dévorée chez le voisin qui, LUI, avait des parents manifestement éclairés, je sens que je vais prendre mon pied.

----------


## conte tsingy

"Quartier Western" de Téhem : 
ne surtout pas passer à côté , 
une histoire , un coup de crayon !!!!!!!!

----------


## Pronoein

Les Dingodossiers de Gotlib valent le coup aussi.

----------


## Reizz

Les dingodossiers sont beaucoup plus ancrés dans leur époque (années 60) que la Rubrique à Brac (qui leur est postérieure). Le rire ne sera pas immédiat, déjà par l'absence de running gags (coccinelle,Newton,...), mais aussi parceque chaque "dingodossier" part d'un aspect réel de la société des années 60 (alors que la Rubrique à Brac est très majoritairement burlesque)

----------


## Coriolano

Et y'a celle du combat ordinaire de Larcenet qui est parut au début du mois.

----------


## gau

Il y a l'intégrale du Transperceneige qui est sortie aussi, en plus c'est d'actualité avec la sortie du film  :;):

----------


## farooch

hmm de la bédé

----------

